

The 100 Best Business Books of All Time  - Sukotto
http://www.kk.org/cooltools/archives/004262.php

======
toddsattersten
Also check out a couple supplements to The 100 Best:

1\. A bonus chapter about industry books that weren't included -
<http://100bestbiz.com/100Best-IndustryChapter.pdf>

2\. There is also a website where you can submit your favorite business book -
<http://www.myfavoritebizbook.com>

